# None Opening Pitched Roof Windows



## The Bear (7 Nov 2020)

Hi all,

I'm after a non opening roof window for a pitched garage roof, well 2 actually (plain clay tiles). 

I have experience of using/fitting velux in my old workshop however I don't think I can use velux here. There is a purlin in the way that would prevent me fitting the swinging part of the window (in effect the casement) as they need dropping in perpendicular to the slope of the roof. I can't move the window up or down the roof as there's other timbers in the way. Not sure how a top hung velux is fitted but they don't do top hung in the size I would want anyway. And I can't see any non opening veluxes online. 

I never opened the veluxes in my old workshop so I don't really need these roof windows to open and I'm hoping non openers are cheaper. Which brings me onto other makes of which I have no experience/knowledge. Anyone know what other brands of roof windows, non opening, are considered a good make?

Many thanks in advance

Mark


----------



## Woody2Shoes (7 Nov 2020)

Fakro is a cheaper brand that I've used before. Don't know if they do non-openers though. There are top hung ones that open outwards...


----------



## The Bear (7 Nov 2020)

W2s
Fakro does do non openers. Are you happy with the quality? I ask as I’ve never previously heard of them until today 
Mark


----------



## Woody2Shoes (8 Nov 2020)

The Bear said:


> W2s
> Fakro does do non openers. Are you happy with the quality? I ask as I’ve never previously heard of them until today
> Mark


Fakro are fine in terms of design and materials. You may not get the same after sales service (velux are unmatched there, I think).


----------



## Gubbins (8 Nov 2020)

I’ve fitted a few velux and just fitted some keylites, which I now prefer... self expanding collar etc... from memory they do a fixed version. (No idea on price)


----------

